# One Handed Weapons wielded with two hands



## Alaxk Knight of Galt (Feb 24, 2003)

Question:  Can a short sword be used with two hands to gain the times 1.5 strength mod to damage?

Edit:
A more general question, can weapons that list do not specify if they are one or two handed, be used two handed to gain the times 1.5 strength mod.


----------



## Hypersmurf (Feb 24, 2003)

> *Question:  Can a short sword be used with two hands to gain the times 1.5 strength mod to damage? *




If you're Small.

For a Medium creature, a shortsword is a light weapon, and light weapons don't get the x1.5.

-Hyp.


----------



## Destil (Feb 24, 2003)

In general:

A weapon of your size can be wielded with one or two hands. With two hands you can take advantge of the 1.5x Str bonus to damage.

A weapon one size larger must be wielded with two hands, and thus always gets the 1.5x Str bonus to damage.

A weapon smaller than your size (a light weapon) gains no bonus for being wielded with two hands.

Weapons like the bastard sword and dwarven war-axe are exceptions. As are double weapons when used as two weapons (you get 1x Str on the primary head and .5x Str on the off head) and things like the Monkey Grip feat.


----------



## Alaxk Knight of Galt (Feb 25, 2003)

Thanks


----------

